# Neon Tetra Behavior



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got 6 neon tetra's in a 5 gallon tank with a yellow snail. They seem to be doing ok, but i was under the assumption that the neons are schooling active fish, my neons all just stay in a corner, and i have one of them that stays away from the rest of the group. They are eating fine and swim all over when there is food in the water, but other then that they stay in said corner.


----------



## maxw47 (Jan 22, 2012)

When were the neons added? They could just be shy for a while. The same behavior was exhibited by my platies when I got them. After about three days, they were swimming around like they had been in the tank for years. I don't know what is up with the one isolated from the rest, but it might just be the new environment. I hope this helped!


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you, i'll just keep an eye on them. They seem to be healthy.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

How is the tank aquascaped? This species comes from dimly-lit waters that have overhanging vegetation and/or aquatic plants. They also do best in slightly cooler temps, no higher than 77F. Check out the info in the profile, click on Neon Tetra.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

That may be what im doing wrong, i have the hood light on during the day its probably to bright for them, and i only have 3 small fake plants spread through the tank. its only a 5 gallon.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

lamberb2 said:


> That may be what im doing wrong, i have the hood light on during the day its probably to bright for them, and i only have 3 small fake plants spread through the tank. its only a 5 gallon.


Build up the decor; a chunk of wood, floating plants (live or fake, but live floating plants are easy to maintain). Most tetra like a "roof" above them. They will also likely be out more when they are settled.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I moved them into my 35 tank with some dalmation mollies who are a little more active, the tetras seem to be doing fine now. would you suggest some duckweed or java moss? maybe some water sprite?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

lamberb2 said:


> I moved them into my 35 tank with some dalmation mollies who are a little more active, the tetras seem to be doing fine now. would you suggest some duckweed or java moss? maybe some water sprite?


Water Sprite is an ideal floating plant. Java Moss attaches to wood and rock, very natural looking. Duckweed is fine in small tanks, but i am not fond of it as the sole floating plant.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
you may find you need to clear the duckweed on a regular basis,it multiplies
rapidly.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you have a Hang on Back style filter I wouldn't recommend the Duckweed.
I tried it with mine and the return water pushed the weed under the surface where it was sucked up by the intake tube.
Made a real mess.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Water sprite sounds like a choice I will make, can anyone give me the name of the Floating Moss balls? My Tetra's are displaying good signs in the new tank, there actually swimming around and playing with each other, although a couple of my molly's are just floating in a corner and not doing to much, there not dead cuz they swim away when i go near the tank, the rest, (I have 14) are swimming around just fine.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

erm... you have 14 mollies in that tank? A 35g?


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Currently yes, there all less then an inch. max there only 2 inches or so anyways, but i do have another tank to move some into eventually.


----------

